# سؤال عن الهليكوبتر



## NUCLEAR (26 يناير 2007)

ما هى اساسيات أو شروط طيران الطائرات الهليكوبتر ؟
و ما علاقه سرعه المروحه الكبيره بالصغيره ؟
و ما علاقه طول شفرات المروحه بحجم الطائره ؟ و ما هى درجه ميلها ؟

ثم هل الأصعب الطيران بها على ارتفاعات منخفضه أم مرتفعه؟

اسف لأننى لست متخصص و لكن اريد صناعة نموذج يتم التحكم به عن بعد

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (27 يناير 2007)

اخي العزيز سوف اجب لك عن الجزء الاول من سؤالك 
اساسيات أو شروط طيران الطائرات الهليكوبتر 
قوة الرفع. هي القوة التي تحقق للطائرة القدرة على الارتفاع إلى أعلى والتغلب على وزنها "قوة الجاذبية الأرضية"، ثم تمنحها القدرة على الاستمرار محتفظة بارتفاعها في الهواء. وتتحقق للطائرات عامة تلك القدرة بوساطة أجنحتها. وهناك طائرات لها أجنحة ثابتة في الطائرة، لا تقدر على الحركة بدونها، تعطي للطائرة قوة الرفع المطلوبة أثناء حركة الطائرة إلى الأمام، أي مع حركة الهواء بالنسبة للطائرة. وريشة مروحة الطائرة أجنحة دوارة، حيث يدور محرك المروحة فتعطي الرِّيَشة للطائرة قوة الرفع المطلوبة أثناء دورانها 
حيث أن فكرة المروحة هى نفسهافكرة تصميم الجناح, بحيث تعطي رفع فى الاتجاه الاعلي , فكلما زاد عدد لفات المروحة زات قوة الرفع واتمني من الاخوه المختصين في طائرات الهيلكوبتر الاستفاضه في الاجابه علي باقي الاسئله


----------



## NUCLEAR (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخى وليد

كلامك صحيح و لكن سمعت عن مشاكل تواجه الهليكوبتر خصوصا من حيث الاتزان و الدوران حول نفسها و تتعلق بكون الأجنحه دواره

و اتمنى من الاعضاء المشاركه بما يعرفون
شكرا مره اخرى


----------



## NUCLEAR (27 يناير 2007)

للفائده
http://travel.howstuffworks.com/helicopter.htm


----------



## NUCLEAR (28 يناير 2007)

http://www.start-flying.com/new site/heli1.htm#r

هذا الرابط به كل شئ


----------

